# Brute power clutch, is it a decent replacement?



## MetalDeathtrap (Apr 17, 2017)

My clutch is beginning to wear down and I have been looking for a replacement. I only need the clutch to last another 2 years before I swap it out when I actually start modding. Has anyone used the Brute power clutch kit? Or would I be better off just using the Chevy Performance replacement 


2006 M6 Torrid Red GTO: K&N CAI, Pypes X box & Axle Back(AKA discount Catback )


----------



## MetalDeathtrap (Apr 17, 2017)

Never mind all, I appreciate the help...decided to go with a the LS7 LUK clutch kit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

MetalDeathtrap said:


> Never mind all, I appreciate the help...decided to go with a the LS7 LUK clutch kit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Make sure to measure the slave/throw out bearing clearance with the LUK slave. I just swapped a LUK slave into my gto over the weekend. I needed a .055" shim and a .113" shim to bring it into spec (shims are from tick). The base of the LUK is noticebly thinner than the GM slave from tick...

In the pic the LUK slave is on the trans, the GM slave is held underneath:


----------

